# لون العيون ولغاتها



## BITAR (30 مايو 2008)

*لون العيون ولغاتها ؟؟*​




*الوان العيون المسجلة في انحاء العالم*​ 

*العيون السوداء*​ 
*العصبية , سرعة التأثر , الغيرة الشديدة , المشاعر الرقيقة , العاطفة *
*القوية , الحنان , غالبا ً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل*​ 
*العيون الزرقاء*​ 
*الجرأة , حب الذات , الغموض , عمق التفكير , شدة الحساسية , قوة *
*التأثير , المزاج الفني , البرود*​ 
*العيون الرمادية*
*الطباع العنيفة , القسوة *
*االعيون الخضراء*​ 
*قوة الإرادة , الخبث , برودة العاطفة , صلابة الرأي , العند , حب العمل*​ 
*العيون البنية*​ 
*الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة*​ 
*العيون العسليه*​ 
*الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان*​ 
*العيون الواسعة *
*العصبية , الإندفاع وراء العاطفة. *
*العيون الضيقة *
*الذكاء , الحدة , الدقة , قوة الملاحظة و تحكيم العقل. *​ 
*العيون المستديرة *​ 
*قلة التفكير , الفضول , كثرة الحركة , حب الناس. *
*العيون الغائرة *
*التفحص و التدقيق , البحث عن التفاصيل , حب الحياة , التفاؤل. *
*العيون الجاعده*
*البعد عن التفاصيل , حب الظور , الفصاحة , الميل للتشاؤم*​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



> العيون البنية
> 
> 
> الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة



موضوع جميل يا بيتر

شكرااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

موضوع جميل جدا 
مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## vetaa (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



> *العيون السوداء*​
> *العصبية , سرعة التأثر , الغيرة الشديدة , المشاعر الرقيقة , العاطفة *
> *القوية , الحنان , غالبا ً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل*​





> *العيون البنية*​
> *الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة*​



بصراحه الاتنين بيجيبوا معايا
ههههههههههه

وكمان فيهم منى
بجد جميييييييييل


----------



## BITAR (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



1man in forum قال:


> *دا ايه المشاعر الملتهبة دى ​*
> *انت شكلك بتحب جديد و قلبك سعيد *​
> *شكرا يا عم روميو *​
> 
> *صاحبك 1man in forum*​


*لا تعليق لى*
*على الرد*
*للفارق*
*الكبير *
*فى السن*
*وسوف لا يكون لى مشاركات *
*بنفس النوعيه مستقبلا*
​


----------



## just member (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

*الله*
*جميلة اوى كل العيون دى *
*ميرسى على الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بيتر​
> 
> 
> شكرااااااااااا ليك​


*اشكرك يا candy shop*
*والاجمل فى الموضوع هو مشاركتك*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *الله*
> 
> *جميلة اوى كل العيون دى *
> *ميرسى على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*الله*
*هههههههههههههه*
*هو انا بغنى*
*ههههههههههههه*
*عموما اشكرك لمرورك يا jojo_ch3*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> مرسىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


*شكرا ياkokoman*
*مرورك الجميل*​


----------



## BITAR (31 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



vetaa قال:


> بصراحه الاتنين بيجيبوا معايا
> ههههههههههه
> 
> وكمان فيهم منى
> بجد جميييييييييل


*فسرى يا vetaa*
*مين الجميل*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

*



العيون البنية


الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة

أنقر للتوسيع...

وسعت خالص دى *​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

العيون البنية


الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة


ميرسى يا بيتر على احلى عيون
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## cuteledia (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

الموضوع جميييييييل اوي يا بيتر وده مش جديد عليك
يسوع يباركك وتمتعنا بمواضيعك الحلوة


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

بجد موووضوع جمييييييل يا بيتر زى كل مواضيعك.........ميرررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



ميرنا قال:


> *وسعت خالص دى *​


* ايه يا ميرنا*
*هى عنينه بنيه *
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> العيون البنية​
> 
> 
> الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة​
> ...


*شكرا يا زعيمه*
*قصدى يا نيفين*
​


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



cuteledia قال:


> الموضوع جميييييييل اوي يا بيتر وده مش جديد عليك
> يسوع يباركك وتمتعنا بمواضيعك الحلوة


* شكرا على المجامله *
*وربنا يباركنا جميعا*
*يا cuteledia*​


----------



## BITAR (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



Dona Nabil قال:


> بجد موووضوع جمييييييل يا بيتر زى كل مواضيعك.........ميرررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


* مرورك هو الاجمل يا Dona Nabil*
*وشكر لك وربنا يبارك حياتك انت واهل بيتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

شكرا بيتر
على الموضوع الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



> *العيون البنية*
> 
> 
> *الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة*​


 
دي انا بقي
زي توامي بالظبط
طبعا مش توام يا اخواتي
ميرسي يا استاذنا علي موضوعك الجميل​


----------



## emy (5 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*




> *العيون العسليه*
> 
> *الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان*




_مرسى كتير بيتر _
_عالموضوع_​


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



emy قال:


> _مرسى كتير بيتر _
> 
> _عالموضوع_​


* شكرا emy*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا بيتر
> 
> على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> مودتى​


* لا شكر على واجب*
*يا وليم تل*
*عينيه ليك*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> دي انا بقي
> 
> زي توامي بالظبط
> طبعا مش توام يا اخواتي
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## amjad-ri (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

موضوع جميل يا بيتر

شكرااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## sarsor (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

مرسى على الموضوع وبيحصل فعلا فى اغلب الاحيان


----------



## BITAR (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



amjad-ri قال:


> موضوع جميل يا بيتر​
> 
> 
> شكرااااااااااا ليك​


* اشكرك amjad-ri*​


----------



## BITAR (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



sarsor قال:


> مرسى على الموضوع وبيحصل فعلا فى اغلب الاحيان


*احنا مواضعنا اصلى مش تايوانى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا يا saraor*​


----------



## i'm christian (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع بيتر

بجد فظيييييييييييييييع
انا مش عارفه بيعرفوا ازاى

الحاجات دى مش اسرار بردو ؟  ولا ايه :t9:

ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



i'm Christian قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع بيتر​*
> 
> *بجد فظيييييييييييييييع*
> *انا مش عارفه بيعرفوا ازاى*​
> ...


* اسرار *
*ههههههههههههه*
*ولاكن العيون تكشف كل الاسرار*​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

*العيون العسليه*​ 

*الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان*​ 

*العيون الواسعة *
*العصبية , الإندفاع وراء العاطفة. *​ 

امممممممممم هاقولك ايه كدة بس ياأستاذ بيتر
الاتنين بيناقضوا بعض
انا ايه كدة؟ :t9:

العيون العسلية من مميزات صاحبها الهدوء والتأنى
والعيون الواسعة من مميزات صاحبها العصبية
++++++++++++
والعيون العسلية برضه من مميزات صاحبها ضبط العواطف والتفكير قبل العاطفة
والعيون الواسعة الاندفاع وراء العاطفة

كدة انه ايه؟ ده حول ده عندى ولا ايه؟
 30:30:30:


بس بجد موضوع حلو بس قلقنى على نفسي والحمد لله​


----------



## mero_engel (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

*انا كمان طلعت العيون البنيه*
*ميرررررررسي يا بيتر علي موضوعك الجميل*
*اللي معودنا عليه مثل باقي مواضيعك*
*تسلم ايدك*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

*



			االعيون الخضراء


قوة الإرادة , الخبث , برودة العاطفة , صلابة الرأي , العند , حب العملالعيون العسليه


الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان


العيون الواسعة 
العصبية , الإندفاع وراء العاطفة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طب انا دول بس فيهم صفات صعبة اوى 

على العموم تسلم يدك يا استاذنا الغالى على المعلومات القيمة دى​*


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



y_a_r_a قال:


> *العيون العسليه*​
> 
> 
> *الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان*​
> ...


* ربنا مايجيب *
*حول*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ولا *
*قلق*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا كمان طلعت العيون البنيه*
> 
> *ميرررررررسي يا بيتر علي موضوعك الجميل*
> *اللي معودنا عليه مثل باقي مواضيعك*
> ...


* العيون البنيه كترت*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المجامله mero_engel*​


----------



## BITAR (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لون العيون ولغتاتها*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*طب انا دول بس فيهم صفات صعبة اوى *_​
> 
> _*على العموم تسلم يدك يا استاذنا الغالى على المعلومات القيمة دى*_​


*بنيه طبعا*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## love my jesus (11 يونيو 2008)

*رد: لون العيون ولغتاتها*

شكرا اااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجامد دايه  يا  بيترا


----------



## وردة يسوع (23 يوليو 2011)

*االعيون الخضراء
*
*قوة الإرادة , الخبث , برودة العاطفة , صلابة الرأي , العند , حب العمل كلامك صح*​


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يوليو 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 يوليو 2011)

االعيون الخضراء

قوة الإرادة , الخبث , برودة العاطفة , صلابة الرأي , العند , حب العمل
كتر الف  خيرك 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## كرستينا كركر (24 يوليو 2011)

*انا بقى العيون البنيه وكلها صفات جميله جدا صحيح مش لايقه عليا للدرجه ههههههههههههههه ميرسى للموضوع الرائع ربنا يباركك​​*


----------



## النهيسى (24 يوليو 2011)

> *العيون السوداء*​
> *العصبية , سرعة التأثر , الغيرة الشديدة , المشاعر الرقيقة , العاطفة *
> *القوية , الحنان , غالبا ً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل*​


*موضوع جميل جدا
 شكرا جدا 
 سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 يوليو 2011)

*
*​ 
*العيون العسليه*​ 
*الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان
هو دا انا شكرا على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
*​


----------



## rana1981 (24 يوليو 2011)

ا*لعيون البنية

الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة​*


----------

